

ASP.NET myths debunked, more or less - gtani
http://www.mikeborozdin.com/post/ASPNET-Myths-Busted.aspx

======
stcredzero
I think this should be written as a "Law." All sufficiently powerful software
languages/frameworks are misunderstood by those who have never really used
them.

